

Something odd is happening at haskell.org (Edit: Domain registration lapse) - achew22
http://haskell.org/

======
jberryman
They let the domain expire? Typical laziness.

~~~
1337p337
Can they do that? I would think you'd have to use the NetSol monad and force
evaluation.

------
Kafka
Next time you think something is odd please explain what that is. Please.

------
mooism2
See also on Haskell Reddit ---
[http://www.reddit.com/r/haskell/comments/encrv/whats_happene...](http://www.reddit.com/r/haskell/comments/encrv/whats_happened_to_haskellorg_did_someone_forget/)

------
kscaldef
I have to admit that I'm a little puzzled whenever this happens on a well-
known site. Do not all registrars allow you to set up auto-renew on your
domains? I have to explicitly choose _not_ to renew a domain.

~~~
mooism2
The latest I've heard is that it wasn't due to expire for another year, but
Network Solutions decided it was expiring anyway.

[http://article.gmane.org/gmane.comp.lang.haskell.general/184...](http://article.gmane.org/gmane.comp.lang.haskell.general/18401)

------
mthomas
It seems that they let the domain expire. This should get you by:
<http://hpaste.org/42369/haskellorg_ips>

~~~
gentrysherrill
#fail

------
RiderOfGiraffes
I'm confused - this simply appears to be the usual Haskell landing page. What
is it that's happening that you're claiming to be "odd" ?

~~~
mooism2
The domain was expiring and got redirected to a Network Solutions domain
parking page. It looks like it's been renewed, but the correct dns settings
don't seem to have propagated everywhere yet.

